# My Pigeon



## 中国短嘴观赏鸽 (Nov 2, 2013)

Dear friends! I come from China, this is My Pigeon


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice Pigeon, I guess it is a Chinese Nasal Tuft? Do you have other colours?

regards Gordon


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes very nice I like thanks for sharing


----------



## 中国短嘴观赏鸽 (Nov 2, 2013)

This is our China Beijing characteristics pigeons, colors are black, red, nose is not big, is characterized by small mouth, eyelids to be white, Beijing still has a lot of good features pigeons, I will continue to share with you!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

looks like a preppy boy pigeon, nice


----------



## lynn g (Jan 8, 2014)

你好来自得克萨斯州。美丽的鸟儿。 . I hope that is correct. My Chinese not so good. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Lovely bird!*


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool looking pigeon


----------

